# What is the best tar remover?



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

As above I'm after the best/strongest tar remover. Gave the car a clean today (Astra burg) and after washing there were millions of black and yellow specs. I've used iron fall out, 2 different tar removers and clayed it with no joy.

All help would be appreciated 

This is my problem

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am really pleased with the tar and glue remover from Car chem, use a very soft brush or a cotton bud to agitate the tar spots after application. They just dissolve away.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Autosmart Tardis :thumb:


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Cheers guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Some useful information in THIS recent Thread. 

Alan W


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Car chem looks like the one for me may need about10litres to get rid of all the tar on my motor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at Autosmart Tardis, Ryan. It's very effective, and loads on here use it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 for Tardis. When it's wide spread like that I tend to pour it onto a mf cloth and wipe it over the area.


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Have a look at Autosmart Tardis, Ryan. It's very effective, and loads on here use it.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Alright I'll give both a go can't do no harm trying them both. Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chucking in a curve ball, BH Korrosol is bloody good!

Not a tar remover I know but I have used it on yellow spots before and it's worked the trick!


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just read about it look good too, spoilt for choice now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ryangrace458 said:


> Just read about it look good too, spoilt for choice now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I detailed a silver golf last year and the bonnet, both side panels and roof were covered in yellow spots. A few sprays of korrosol and they came away.

It is an amazing product, I swear by it


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sound like the same problem I've got covered in black and yellow spots! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I like Tardis and AF Oblitarate.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Tardis and oblitarate for me too. Maybe lean more towards oblitarate because it has that bit more cling. I find tardis can just run off but it still gets the job done.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

With that amount of tar you may as well just head straight for Tardis. Just spray it on and the tar will start running in front of your eyes on that white car. I used it on my Friends white van recently and was surprised how good it was. Had it ages but no real need for it on my cars. Just get in touch with a rep, contact AS to find who covers your area.


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for info I'll look into it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Tardis...£20ish for 5litres. Can't beat that in my opinion


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy Tardis ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tardis is an Autosmart product and can be bought from your local Autosmart representative.

Put your postcode into this LINK for details. 

Alan W


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Motorgeek UK also sell it.


----------



## Ryangrace458 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got a family member with 5 litres of tardis lying around so gunna have that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboyq (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the same issue, tried WD40, Turtle Wax, and Isopropyl alcohol - but the tar is not moving - without a quite a lot of pressure.

Just about to order some Tardis - however how did you get on @ryangrace458


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

Any 2019 update for this? I've tried turtle wax and autoglym, neither are working. Which would you recommend? 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Tried a Gyeon Q2M Tar on some spots yesterday. Sprayed and let it dwell a bit then wiped off, it might have got a couple off, more smudged and the rest were hardly touched.

Later used AF Oblitarate on a cloth, touched it over the spots and it came off straight away. 

I'd definitely prefer Oblitarate, but remember the cloths should probably be thrown away when finished with.


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

krissyn said:


> Tried a Gyeon Q2M Tar on some spots yesterday. Sprayed and let it dwell a bit then wiped off, it might have got a couple off, more smudged and the rest were hardly touched.
> 
> Later used AF Oblitarate on a cloth, touched it over the spots and it came off straight away.
> 
> I'd definitely prefer Oblitarate, but remember the cloths should probably be thrown away when finished with.


Thanks, I'll give this a go 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Diesel or Petroleum is cheaper


----------

